# Powdercoat or paint suspension



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm looking to either powdercoat or paint my subaru suspension struts and springs, either way they will need blasting 1st. Would the powder coating process damage my struts? I hear the oven is very warm To bake the powdercoat?


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

I would say don't powder coat the struts it will ruin the seals and could explode in an oven, well maybe not explode but it wouldn't do it any favours, stick with a good quality chip resistant paint, something like por15 would be ace.

The springs, they should be ok since they are poweder coated from factory but the heat process as well as acid dip or blasting could effect the spring rates, so check with whomever made the springs for what they think


----------



## Chris V6 (Aug 13, 2008)

yep powder coat ovens are hot, power coating is sprayed dry onto the metal and attached by what is basically a electric current. It is then fixed in place by melting the paint.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Powder coat every time for the springs. I had mine done and to be honest didn't notice a lot of difference on resistance.
Also powder coating looks better. :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Shocks will be fine if they are stripped, heat tends to be around 180. Had all mine done with no problems, even some very thin parts.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmm to me powder coat as your last pic shows always looks orange peely and dullish like its bloomed, when done in england.
yet the americans get it glass like ..
weird eh


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

No mate, that is the casting underneath. My car is 24 years old, all the items were done in satin to look as OE as possible. I could have chosen a more glossy finish.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ahhhhhaaa 
Maybe thats why they use satin as standard an americans use gloss.
The bottom pic was only an example ( extreme ) but even smooth psrts seem to me to look wrinkled. 
Dunno maybe its jusst me


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Like I said mate, the car is 24 years old. The metal after shot blast was not as smooth as some other parts. The parts cant be bought any more so have to be restored. The above picture is only showing a handfull of parts for example, the parts that were not affected by corrosion came out fine (imo)


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No im not on about your parts romey just a genral comment about powder coating


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I had a bike fuel tank powder coated gloss black and was like a mirror. And not one bit of orange peel. It was amazing.


----------



## Ben89 (Jul 9, 2008)

Most powder coaters can "wet coat" dampers, the finish looks just like powder coating but without being heated up. I had my dampers blasted, zinc coated, wet coated and springs powder coated by a local firm for £90. Absolute bargain and no corrosion to worry about.


----------

